# Bland Peaches need some improvement



## Dawgluver (Aug 12, 2011)

Walmart had peaches for fifty cents a pound, and I figured out why.  They are blech.  No flavor.  How do I resurrect them?  I was thinking roasting or grilling, as that works for mediocre tomatoes, maybe with some brown sugar and a bit of butter?

Luckily I didn't buy as many as I was tempted to, they looked really good.


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 12, 2011)

Grill with a bit of sugar as you said or make a jam or chutney. 
You can also bake a pie or use them in fruit salad with more flavourful fruits.
Poach them in sweet spiced syrup or wine and serve with ice cream etc.
An easy way to get them to taste better is to slice them and place them in a bowl with a splash of lemon and some castor sugar. Let them sit till the sugar has melted and enjoy!


----------



## buckytom (Aug 12, 2011)

there's not much you can do but cook them down as you'd suggested to concentrate whatever flavour they contain, and add sugar.

there might be alcohol soluble flavours present, so cooking or soaking in vodka or white wine might work.


----------



## Zereh (Aug 12, 2011)

If you're not opposed to a little whiskey, these are both great:

Grill them and top with bourbon whipped cream. Yummm! Whip up some cream and as it starts to thicken add a generous splash or two of bourbon, a couple tablespoons of sugar and a bit of vanilla. Whip more until it's at the right consistency.


As an alternative you can also make a glaze. Combine equal amounts of honey and bourbon over lowish heat until it just simmers. Put a scoop of yogurt (or vanilla ice cream or whipped cream) on top of your grilled peach and spoon glaze over top of both.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 12, 2011)

Great ideas, all!  Thanks!

Zereh, would dark rum work?  We don't drink bourbon, but have some nice Anejo.

Aha!  Pyrotechnics and Peaches Foster!


----------



## Kayelle (Aug 12, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Walmart had peaches for fifty cents a pound, and I figured out why.  They are blech.  No flavor.  How do I resurrect them?  I was thinking roasting or grilling, as that works for mediocre tomatoes, maybe with some brown sugar and a bit of butter?
> 
> Luckily I didn't buy as many as I was tempted to, they looked really good.



Just gripes me to no end when that happens and I won't put up with it anymore!!! 

After returning several bags of inferior  fruit to the store for credit,  I've become chummy with the produce guy and he's become accustomed to cutting open a piece of fruit for me to taste it.  Personally, I think he should get a gold star as employee of the year.


----------



## Selkie (Aug 12, 2011)

Some ideas for your peaches:

Peach facts and picking tips


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 12, 2011)

I was hoping they'd be good enough that I could pick up some more, Kayelle.  There were tons.  Never thought about returning them!  Luckily, I only got a few pounds.

Selkie, I liked the tips.  Am thinking I may try the peach butter.  

Hmm. Rum-peach butter.  (just not for breakfast before work...)

Thanks, all!


----------



## vitauta (Aug 12, 2011)

there was a time our home was surrounded by peach, plum and cherry trees, and my dad busied himself supplying us with plenty of dried fruit - always a favorite in my book.  don't know how much work drying fruit would be without a dehydrator, but i know it can be done, over time, in the sun, in a slow oven.  dried fruit is a perfect solution for not-so-great peaches.  the resulting flavor is so concentrated and sweet, and makes for satisfying, long lasting, chewy snacking fruit.  selkie's peach site is a keeper--comprehensive peach package.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 12, 2011)

vitauta said:
			
		

> there was a time our home was surrounded by peach, plum and cherry trees, and my dad busied himself supplying us with plenty of dried fruit - always a favorite in my book.  don't know how much work drying fruit would be without a dehydrator, but i know it can be done, over time, in the sun, in a slow oven.  dried fruit is a perfect solution for not-so-great peaches.  the resulting flavor is so concentrated and sweet, and makes for satisfying, long lasting, chewy snacking fruit.  selkie's peach site is a keeper--comprehensive peach package.



I forgot about drying, Vit!  And I have a dehydrator!  Many good ideas, may need to go back and get more cheap, crappy peaches.  Or try to find some good ones...


----------



## Zereh (Aug 12, 2011)

Yes! Dark rum would work. Or cognac. Or brandy.


----------



## dcSaute (Aug 12, 2011)

my grandparents had apples, pears and peaches in their "yard" -

each year was different - they didn't swap out the tree or change out the soil.  weather conditions play a huge role in fruit "quality" / taste


----------



## jabbur (Aug 12, 2011)

I always smell my peaches before buying.  I check for firmness (want a little give) and then sniff.  If I can smell the peach aroma, it goes in the bag, if I can't it goes back on the pile.  I don't know if this is "proper" but it seems to work for me.  I rarely get bad peaches doing this.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 12, 2011)

I know, I should have been more diligent and sniffed 'em,  but they looked so pretty.  Went from $1.25 a pound to 50 cents.  No wonder.

On the upside, I found the Topsy Turvy Tomato planters in clearance for $1.00, regular $9.95!


----------



## sparrowgrass (Aug 12, 2011)

I have just given up on grocery store peaches.  If I can't get to the orchard to buy them, I don't bother.  And even then, they can be tasteless, especially the late peaches.  I have frozen, canned and made peach butter of inferior peaches, and my recommendation is--don't bother.  They don't improve.

I do have VERY high standards for peaches, so YMMV.


----------



## vitauta (Aug 12, 2011)

i haven't discovered a reliable test for good, flavorful, juicy peaches.  the smell can be heavenly even while the fruit itself is mealy.  yechh.  to me, the worst sin any peach can commit is that of mealiness.  but, without breaking open the fruit, i know of no way to detect a mealy peach.  soo, what i occasionally do, is a small taste test.  yep.  i do it, furtively, and without the advise or consent of anyone.  the test peach, if a winner, goes into the bag along with the rest of my purchases.  the really mealy test peach, on the other hand, has been known to make its way, discreetly, to a trash barrel locatedin the produce area of the store....if store management wishes to discourage fruit self-tests such as mine, they really should consider setting out samples of sliced fruit themselves....


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 12, 2011)

I hear ya, Sparrowgrass.  Am thinking the least painful thing to do with them is dehydrate.  At least then I can use them in other stuff.

Oh well.  We tried.

Lol, Vit!  Drive- by peach chomps!  Start a fund to bail me out of jail!


----------



## vitauta (Aug 12, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> I know, I should have been more diligent and sniffed 'em,  but they looked so pretty.  Went from $1.25 a pound to 50 cents.  No wonder.
> 
> On the upside, I found the Topsy Turvy Tomato planters in clearance for $1.00, regular $9.95!




topsy turvies were $19.95 last time i looked, dawg. you did good!  sparrowgrass, what does ymmv stand for?  acronyms--gi, omcz.  (generationally incompatible, outside my comfort zone)


----------



## Constance (Aug 12, 2011)

Sprinkle them with cinnamon. A squeeze of fresh lemon also brings out the flavor.


----------



## Zereh (Aug 12, 2011)

vitauta said:


> what does ymmv stand for?



your mileage my vary


----------



## vitauta (Aug 12, 2011)

Zereh said:


> your mileage my vary




that's a good one, zereh.  it has a broad range of possible applications, too.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Aug 13, 2011)

It is kinda like IMHO (in my humble opinion).  I love peaches, but they have to be perfect--your perfect may be different than mine.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 13, 2011)

I have Peachzillas.  Blanched them in boiling water for a minute, put them in ice water, in prep for dehydrating, and the skins DID NOT slip off.  Had already ditched the boiling water.    I am dehydrating them with the skins on.

So there, Peachzillas!


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 13, 2011)

Well, I dehydrated my very stubborn, skin on peaches.

The verdict?  They still suck.  

Glad I didn't waste my energy trying to convert them into a pie or jam.


----------



## Claire (Aug 13, 2011)

Believe it or not, a small  (and I do mean small) sprinkling of salt can bring out flavour in fruit.


----------



## Oldvine (Aug 15, 2011)

Some peaches are just blech.  They were developed for looks and their ability to ship without being bruised.  Many fruits are developed along those lines.  Any method of cooking with a little sugar will improve them but they will never be like a tree ripen O'Henry peach.


----------



## eager (Aug 15, 2011)

maybe cut them in quarters, little bit of lemon juice tiny bit of sugar. dehydrate them in the oven for 40 min at 110 degrees celcius? When dried and cold you could put in a mixture for ice, cake, pie? Maybe add some nice liquor to it 

or maybe juice them, than reduce them (add flavours) add some gelatine in the fridge and cut it in to cubes serve on cold stuff. Or use eiga eiga instead of gelatine on warm stuff


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks for all the great ideas!  I was able to find a use for the dehydrated, still blech peaches.  My dog loves them!  The texture is akin to her rawhide "cookies".  A piece fell on the floor, and she happily chomped away.  She's been enjoying them ever since.  Who knew?


----------



## vitauta (Aug 15, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Thanks for all the great ideas!  I was able to find a use for the dehydrated, still blech peaches.  My dog loves them!  The texture is akin to her rawhide "cookies".  A piece fell on the floor, and she happily chomped away.  She's been enjoying them ever since.  Who knew?



be a dear and drop down a salt shaker to go with her peach treats....  (welcome back, kotter)


----------

